# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Hỏi về Mail trong yahoo?

## bentremegumi

mình cứ truy nhập vào mail là nó tự nhảy vào trang yahoo việt nam và khi gửi thư chỉ gửi được vào địa chỉ đuôi là @yahoo.com.vn thì được mà không gửi được vào mail có đuôi @yahoo.com. mong mọi người giúp mình với. thanks!!!!!!!!!

----------


## baoquyen3005

vấn đề gửi thư thì gửi qua yahoo.com hay yahoo.com.vn đều được thôi .chắc là do bạn cài trang yahoo.com.vn làm trang chủ .chính vì thế nó toàn về yahoo.com.vn
bạn hãy bỏ chọn trang đó làm trang chủ đi .rồi xem có khỏi không ?

----------


## thuongbodo

ban đầu bạn đã đăng ký email của việt nam nên vì vậy nó phải là ...@yahoo.com.vn; vấn đề là lúc đầu bạn đã đăng ký của việt nam;

----------


## nabet68

> ban đầu bạn đã đăng ký email của việt nam nên vì vậy nó phải là ...@yahoo.com.vn; vấn đề là lúc đầu bạn đã đăng ký của việt nam;


vấn đề đúng là như vậy nhưng vì khi trước mình không rõ lắm nên cho rất nhiều người mail là yahoo.com rồi giờ thấy thư không gửi đến được mà mình muốn khắc phục để có thể nhận thư được mà khả năng tin học kém quá không làm được nên muốn nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ mình.thanks!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GMXV

> vấn đề gửi thư thì gửi qua yahoo.com hay yahoo.com.vn đều được thôi .chắc là do bạn cài trang yahoo.com.vn làm trang chủ .chính vì thế nó toàn về yahoo.com.vn
> bạn hãy bỏ chọn trang đó làm trang chủ đi .rồi xem có khỏi không ?


cách này của bạn không được đâu bạn ah!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hajdajgja

mình ko biết bạn gửi kiểu gì mà không được .hiện tại mình đang dùng hòm thư : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> .mình vẫn gửi cho người nhà mình hòm thư : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> bình thường không vấn đề gì cả .bạn đổi hòm thư của bạn về yahoo.com đi .không dùng @yahoo.com.vn nữa

mình sợ bạn ko gửi được là vì bên hòm thư kia họ chặn .không nhận hòm thư của bạn

----------


## kientrogia24h

thực ra thì mình nghĩ @yahoo.com hay @yahoo.com.vn thì cũng của yahoo cả nên đều gửi được thôi.

----------


## hoanganh1

tối nay sẽ có video hướng dẫn nha !

----------


## saobang68

hihi lại chuyển thử một nick nữa .lại ok rồi 
mình chuyển từ yahoo.com sang yahoo.com.vn .còn bạn chuyển ngược lại thì cũng như vậy nhé 
lưu ý .nếu thành công thì hòm thư sẽ có ngôn ngữ nước đó .nếu yahoo viêt nam hòm thư sẽ có giao diện tiếng việt .còn us sẽ là tiếng anh nhé 

nhấn vào đây để xem video hướng dẫn . http://www.swfcabin.com/open/1267013926

----------


## aplico

xin lỗi tuanthiem nhưng mình thử rùi,tuy đổi qua tiếng việt được nhưng vẫn ko gởi mail qua dc. nếu mình lấy 1 nick khác gởi mail qua đuôi .com thì nhận dc còn gởi qua đuôi .com.vn thì ko nhận được, hệ thống gởi trả 1 mail.
vd: mình đổi [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> của mình thành [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì vẫn được, lấy id này gởi mail qua id [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì ổn rồi, id ng9cthong9x của mình nhận được từ [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nhưng......... mình thử lấy id ngocthong9x của mình trả lời lại thì.........
nếu gởi trả cho [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì cuocdoilangquen19 nhận dc mail.
nếu gởi trả cho [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì game over, ko nhận dc mail. hệ thống gởi trả 1 mail thông báo cái gì đó,mình ko hiểu.

bạn thử gởi mail chưa ?

----------


## thomom90

> mình ko biết bạn gửi kiểu gì mà không được .hiện tại mình đang dùng hòm thư : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> .mình vẫn gửi cho người nhà mình hòm thư : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> bình thường không vấn đề gì cả .bạn đổi hòm thư của bạn về yahoo.com đi .không dùng @yahoo.com.vn nữa
> 
> mình sợ bạn ko gửi được là vì bên hòm thư kia họ chặn .không nhận hòm thư của bạn


bạn chỉ rõ hơn giúp mình với mình không biết cách đổi.
mình thử gửi thư từ một địa chỉ khác tới hòm thư của là: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì không gửi được nó báo lỗi là:
delivery to the following recipient failed permanently
còn nếu gửi đến địa chỉ: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì ok.
giúp mình với nhé!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ykhoapasteur

mình cũng ko biết nhiều lắm nhưng xin dc góp ý chút nha.
bạn thử tạo lại 1 mail khác với tên [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> xem sao, theo mình hiện giờ chỉ có cách này thôi vì thực tế nếu bạn đã tạo đuôi .com.vn rồi thì ko thể thay đổi dc cái đuôi của nó đâu. nếu như hên thì bạn sẽ tạo dc còn xuôi thì ko vì ai đó đã tạo rồi.
sau khi tạo dc bạn cài đặc cho hệ thống biết cả 2 nick trên đều là của bạn. thế thôi.

----------


## 513minh891

> mình cũng ko biết nhiều lắm nhưng xin dc góp ý chút nha.
> bạn thử tạo lại 1 mail khác với tên [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> xem sao, theo mình hiện giờ chỉ có cách này thôi vì thực tế nếu bạn đã tạo đuôi .com.vn rồi thì ko thể thay đổi dc cái đuôi của nó đâu. nếu như hên thì bạn sẽ tạo dc còn xuôi thì ko vì ai đó đã tạo rồi.
> sau khi tạo dc bạn cài đặc cho hệ thống biết cả 2 nick trên đều là của bạn. thế thôi.


cảm ơn bạn! mình cũng thử tạo mail mới là [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nhưng không được có khi có người đã tạo rồi, chính vì trước đây mình không biết nên cho rất nhiều người địa chỉ mail là [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thế cho nên họ gửi thư đến cho mình thì không thấy nhận được nếu trước mà biết thì cho địa chỉ là [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì đã ok rồi.

----------


## YoeFlash

mình xin nói là việc bản thử gưi toi hòm thư @yahoo.com không được đâu.bạn phải làm thao tác chuyển về hòm thư của một nước nào đó .khi được yahoo xác nhân thì mới có hiệu lực .đâu phải bạn thích là được .yahoo.com là tên miền chung . còn mỗi nước sẽ có các dạng khác nhau của nước đó 

như hàn quốc yahoo.com.kr .như việt nam thì yahoo.com.vn 

bạn vào phần đăng ký thông tin để chuyển địa chỉ nha .mình vẫn chuyển hòm thư của mình từ yahoo.com về yahoo.com.vn và ngược lại ngon lành 

bạn vào đây nha .mình vừa chuyển của mình rồi ok

----------


## thuctapseonx01

vậy mình cũng chẳng giúp dc gì nữa, đành pó tay thui. có gì để cao nhân khác chỉ giáo vậy.......rất tiếc đã ko giúp dc gì cho bạn. sorry!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
hay đấy. vậy để tối nay mình xem nữa ,biết thêm ít kinh nghiệm

----------


## khanhhoangsg

> xin lỗi tuanthiem nhưng mình thử rùi,tuy đổi qua tiếng việt được nhưng vẫn ko gởi mail qua dc. nếu mình lấy 1 nick khác gởi mail qua đuôi .com thì nhận dc còn gởi qua đuôi .com.vn thì ko nhận được, hệ thống gởi trả 1 mail.
> vd: mình đổi [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> của mình thành [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì vẫn được, lấy id này gởi mail qua id [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì ổn rồi, id ng9cthong9x của mình nhận được từ [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nhưng......... mình thử lấy id ngocthong9x của mình trả lời lại thì.........
> nếu gởi trả cho [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì cuocdoilangquen19 nhận dc mail.
> nếu gởi trả cho [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thì game over, ko nhận dc mail. hệ thống gởi trả 1 mail thông báo cái gì đó,mình ko hiểu.
> 
> bạn thử gởi mail chưa ?


*
bạn xem lại đi .bạn muốn gửi kiểu gì mình cũng gửi được .mình đã test ok ngon lành .nó báo là ko có tên trong danh bạn .nhấn dấu check để thêm rồi gửi là ok 

mình ko muốn phải giải thích thêm .nhưng nếu bạn vẫn chưa tin thì mình sẽ chụp ảnh .

đã test .*

----------


## trungtrinh

> *
> bạn xem lại đi .bạn muốn gửi kiểu gì mình cũng gửi được .mình đã test ok ngon lành .nó báo là ko có tên trong danh bạn .nhấn dấu check để thêm rồi gửi là ok 
> 
> mình ko muốn phải giải thích thêm .nhưng nếu bạn vẫn chưa tin thì mình sẽ chụp ảnh .
> 
> đã test .*


mình cũng bị vậy bạn ơi. không gửi được. nó báo như thế này: 
delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> 
technical details of permanent failure:
google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. we recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. the error that the other server returned was: 554 554 delivery error: dd this user doesn't have a yahoo.com account ([email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>) [-5] - mta1000.mail.re4.yahoo.com (state 18).

và đây là ảnh: http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab324/cuong20051982/?action=view&current=ligimail.jpg
ps: cách đó của bạn theo mình thì cũng chỉ đổi được giao diện hiển thị thôi chứ không đổi được đuôi .com.vn thành đuôi .com để có thể gửi được thư. cảm ơn bạn nhiều!!!!!!!!

----------

